# Camping on the ICW in okaloosa



## Shark Bait (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to camp via boat on the ICW around destin/Ft. Walton? I have seen people camp on the islands in Ft. Walton but did not know if there were any other good places? Also any restrictions?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI:



Public access is prohibited on all Eglin AFB owned barrier island

property adjacent to Santa Rosa. This requirement is necessary due to

continued military testing and training missions that are conducted

there. However, public access is permitted on the Eglin owned 4-mile

stretch of barrier island between FWB and the Destin bridge. You can

obtain a map of this area by visiting Jackson Guard in Niceville along

Hwy 85 North. If this is not feasible, then call 850-882-4165 or 4166

and perhaps a map can be sent to you.



Thanks,



Jerron Barnett

Eglin Environmental Public Affairs

850-883-3034


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The islands in the soundbetween the barrier island and the mainland that are near Hurlburt Field are great for camping. One island known as Spectre Island is the most used, the backside of it is deep water so the sailboats and bigger cruisers anchor there protected by the island from the wakes of other boats. I live 3 miles west of Hurlburt so I know the water in that area very well. It's great place to camp and fish. The first picture I've attached shows the HurlburtMarina Area in the upper left cornerand alsoSpectreIsland,this is my favoriteisland to camp on. If you're military Hurlburt has a very nice marina making for a short trip to the islands. The rest of the islands are East of Spectre Island,just keep going East past Spectre Island and you can't miss them. Camping is allowed on these islands and you can build camp fires. During the summer you won't be alone on Spectre Island, you'll have to go to one of the islands further east for privacy, the second and thirdpictures showsome of the other islands. The pictures are shown from West to East starting with Hurlburt Marina and Spectre Island. If you use Google Earth you can find the are easily but going down the sound until you find Hurlburt, if you're zoomed out you'll easily see the runway. Hope this helps, PM if you have any other questions.


----------

